# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Boston Dynamics, Inc., engineering and robotics design company, Waltham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - bostondynamics.com

hyundai.com/worldwide/en/brand/hyundai-boston-dynamics

youtube.com/BostonDynamics

facebook.com/BostonDynamicsOfficial

twitter.com/BostonDynamics

linkedin.com/company/boston-dynamics

instagram.com/bostondynamicsofficial

Boston Dynamics on Wikipedia

Founder and Chairman - Marc Raibert

CEO - Robert Playter

Boston Dynamics AI Institute

Products and projects:

Stretch, warehouse robot

Handle, research robot

Spot, SpotMini, four-legged robots

Atlas, agile anthropomorphic robot

RHex, six-legged robot, devours rough terrain

WildCat, fastest quadruped robot on Earth

BigDog, rough-terrain robot

Sand Flea, jumping robot leaps small buildings in a single bound

LS3 - Legged Squad Support Systems, robotic mule

PETMAN, anthropomorphic robot

LittleDog, legged locomotion learning robot

CHEETAH, fastest legged robot

RiSE, climbing robot

"Hyundai Motor Group Completes Acquisition of Boston Dynamics from SoftBank"

June 21, 2021

Hyundai

SoftBank buying Boston Dynamics from Google parent.
June 9, 2017

On 13 December 2013, the company was acquired by Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Sand Flea Jumping Robot 

 Published on Mar 27, 2012




> Sand Flea is an 11-lb robot with one trick up its sleeve: Normally it drives like an RC car, but when it needs to it can jump 30 feet into the air. An onboard stabilization system keeps it oriented during flight to improve the view from the video uplink and to control landings. Current development of Sand Flea is funded by the The US Army's Rapid Equipping Force.

----------


## Airicist

BigDog Evolution 

 Uploaded on Sep 9, 2011




> Three generations of BigDog, including robot pup and recent highlights. 2004-2010.

----------


## Airicist

LS3 - Legged Squad Support System 

 Published on Sep 10, 2012




> The Legged Squad Support System (LS3) is a rough-terrain robot developed by Boston Dynamics with funding from DARPA and the US Marine Corps. It is designed to carry 400 lbs of payload and travel 20 miles without refueling. LS3 has sensors that let it follow a human leader while avoiding obstacles in the terrain.

----------


## Airicist

DARPA - Atlas Proto Robot Masters Stairs

Published on Apr 12, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Petman Tests Camo 

 Published on Apr 5, 2013




> The PETMAN robot was developed by Boston Dynamics with funding from the DoD CBD program. It is used to test the performance of protective clothing designed for hazardous environments. The video shows initial testing in a chemical protection suit and gas mask. PETMAN has sensors embedded in its skin that detect any chemicals leaking through the suit. The skin also maintains a micro-climate inside the clothing by sweating and regulating temperature. Partners in developing PETMAN were MRIGlobal, Measurement Technology Northwest, Smith Carter, SRD, CUH2A, and HHI.

----------


## Airicist

Cheetah Robot runs 28.3 mph; a bit faster than Usain Bolt 

 Published on Sep 5, 2012




> Cheetah Robot is a fast-running quadruped developed by Boston Dynamics with funding from DARPA. It just blazed past its previous speed record, getting up to 28.3 mph, about 0.5 mph faster than Usain Bolt's fastest 20 meter split. This version of the Cheetah Robot runs on a treadmill with offboard power. Testing on an untethered outdoor version starts early next year.

----------


## Airicist

RHex Rough-Terrain Robot 

 Published on Mar 27, 2012




> RHex is a 30-lb robot designed for mobility on rough terrain. It is operated remotely via an RF link that includes a high-resolution video uplink. RHex can operate right-side-up or up-side down, as shown in the video, and goes for up to four hours on one charge of its batteries. RHex has been around for several years, but we redesigned this version for ruggedness, long battery life, maintainability, and improved mobility. This version of RHex was funded by the US Army's Rapid Equipping Force.

----------


## Airicist

RISE 

 Uploaded on Feb 16, 2009




> A climbing robot that grasps the micro-texture of the surface using special feet and special motions. The development team includes U Penn, Stanford, Berkeley, Carnegie Mellon and Boston Dynamics. The work was funded by DARPA.

----------


## Airicist

LittleDog 

 Uploaded on Feb 16, 2009




> LittleDog was developed by Boston Dynamics with funding from DARPA. It is used for research on legged locomotion and learning by groups at MIT, Stanford, Carnegie Mellon, USC, U Penn and IHMC.

----------


## Airicist

Meet ATLAS! 

 Published on Jul 11, 2013




> Say hello to ATLAS, one of the most advanced humanoid robots ever built!
> 
> ATLAS was developed for DARPA by Boston Dynamics. Software-focused teams from Tracks B and C of the DARPA Robotics Challenge will use the robot to compete in the first physical competition of the Challenge in December 2013 at the Homestead-Miami Speedway.
> 
> The DARPA Robotics Challenge seeks to advance the technology necessary to create robots capable of assisting humans in disaster response.

----------


## Airicist

Atlas Update 

 Published on Oct 3, 2013




> Atlas is an anthropomorphic robot designed to operate on rough terrain. The video shows Atlas balancing as it walks on rocky terrain and when pushed from the side. The balance and control system places the feet and swings the arms and upper body to stay upright. The controller uses inertial, kinematic and load data from Atlas's sensors. Atlas is being developed by Boston Dynamics with funding from DARPA's M3 program.

----------


## Airicist

Push it to the limit Petman, Atlas Boston Dynamics 

Published on Mar 3, 2015




> Boston Dynamics' robots pushing it.
> Paul Engemann - Push It to The Limit


"Boston Dynamics robots get 1980s movie montage"
Some brilliant YouTube spark has cut footage of Boston Dynamics' humanoid robots performing feats of strength and agility to "Scarface (Push it to the Limit)."

by Michelle Starr
March 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Is Reportedly Selling Its Crazy Robotics Lab, Boston Dynamics"

by Bryan Menegus
March 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Toyota is closing in on a deal to buy Google's robotics company Boston Dynamics, and the 'ink is nearly dry'"

by Danielle Muoio
May 27, 2016

Article "Boston Dynamics employees were frustrated with Google's plan for a household robot"

by Danielle Muoio
May 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Making Pepper walk: Understanding Softbank’s purchase of Boston Dynamics"

by Oliver Mitchell
June 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Boston Dynamics' Atlas falls over after demo at the Congress of Future Scientists and Technologists

Published on Jul 2, 2017




> Robotics developer Boston Dynamics debuted it's humanoid Atlas in a demo with another robot, Spot. At the end of the demo, Atlas fell walking off the stage to produce an epic fail!

----------


## Airicist

Meet Boston Dynamics' family of robots

Published on Apr 17, 2018




> Robots have come a long way in the past few years, and none are more terrifying than the group of bipedal and doglike robots developed by Boston Dynamics. Check out Boston Dynamics' fleet of robots and make sure to hit the "like" button on CNET's new Facebook Watch show, What The Future.

----------


## Airicist

Boston Dynamics is making robots that twerk and parkour 

Published on Oct 16, 2018




> There will be no escape from our robot overlords in future.

----------


## Airicist

Boston Dynamics and all of their robots

Published on Nov 10, 2018




> Boston Dynamics creates some of the most advanced walking robots in the world.

----------


## Airicist

How Boston Dynamics' robots became Internet favorites 

Published on Dec 20, 2018




> Boston Dynamics CEO Marc Raibert shares the backstory of his company's viral videos and how the internet's favorite robot dog, SpotMini, came to be.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence software expands capabilities of Boston Dynamics’ Spot robot"
Equipped with deep learning software, Spot turns image data into actionable insights.

James Carroll
September 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Boston Dynamics CEO talks profitability and the company’s next robots"

by Emil Protalinski
September 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai Motor acquires Boston Dynamics from SoftBank for almost $1 bn"

by Chae-Yeon Kim and Sang-eun Lucia Lee 
December 9, 2020

Article "Hyundai to acquire Boston Dynamics for nearly $1B"

by Steve Crowe
December 9, 2020 

SoftBank

Hyundai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hyundai Motor Group to Acquire Controlling Interest in Boston Dynamics from SoftBank Group, Opening a New Chapter in the Robotics and Mobility Industry"

December 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The fate of Boston Dynamics"

by Ben Dickson
December 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Following Hyundai acquisition, Boston Dynamics’ CEO discusses the robotics pioneer’s future"
Robert Playter on the company’s new corporate parent, the future of Handle and Spot’s job at the NYPD

by Brian Heater
December 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Do you love me?

Dec 29, 2020




> Our whole crew got together to celebrate the start of what we hope will be a happier year:  Happy New Year from all of us at Boston Dynamics.

----------


## Airicist

"Hyundai Motor Group Completes Acquisition of Boston Dynamics from SoftBank"

June 21, 2021

Hyundai

----------


## Airicist

Hyundai x Boston Dynamics | As mobility evolves so does humanity

Jun 21, 2021




> Today, we begin a new chapter of mobility with Boston Dynamics.
> Taking inspiration from the past, to discover ways to push mobility even further.
> 
> Like turning steel into cars and then back into steel again.
> Turning water into hydrogen energy then back into water.
> Or even turning footsteps into the wheel and then back into footsteps. 
> We strive to keep uncovering new possibilities in mobility,
> because we believe that when mobility evolves, so does humanity.

----------


## Airicist2

Inside the Lab: robotics after hours

Feb 14, 2022




> What do our robots really get up to after hours? Go behind the scenes of our collaboration with  @SamuelAdams to find out.

----------

